# Leider zur Zeit extrem Untauglich



## Ashesfall (22. März 2008)

Man Merkt das sich einiges tut jeden Tag aber z.Z. ist es echt absolut untauglich damit was anzufangen.

Buffed Charplaner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arsenal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





die Werte sind total Falsch und das was man mit dem Charplaner anstellen soll, nähmlich zu sehen was sich wo ändert bei welchem Item geht leider überhaupt nicht. Ich hoffe das wird sich ändern, denn das Tool an sich was es machen soll, finde ich extrem gut und deswegen auch der Beitrag.


----------



## Beowolve (22. März 2008)

Ich habe soeben einige Änderungen bei der Attackberechnung aktiviert, die Werte müssen nun um einiges besser passen.


----------

